# Midsummer pallet fire in Denmark



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Midsummer pallet fire in Denmark*
There is something burning in Denmark

*Alternative use of pallets.*

In Denmark we have a tradition since mid. 1800 to celebrate the midsummer feast, in Danish called Sankt Hans (our name for John the Baptist). (Some sources believe it is a German tradition that we have taken, in Germany called Walpurgisnacht, but no one knows for sure, since we probably celebrated the day with fires and a feast and then took over some of the rituals and modernized it).

In the old days the midsummer was also a big feat here in the North, it was the day of celebrating the light, plenty of drinking, play, love and food on an evening where people collected heeling herbs, holy water and other stuff that had magic effect or served the old Nordic Gods.

The midsummer feast we do by making fires along the coast, on these fires we put a witch to symbolize all the bad spirits and then we turn on the fire and sing together the midsummer song, while the witch is 'send of' on the fire.
(It has nothing to do with the terrible witch fires of humans in 1500-1700).










*Our night:*
Were invited to some friends house, they have a wonderful house by the water.
He is the owner of a company called Tailor Kitchen and they do some beautiful kitchens with wonderful quality of wood and good craftsmanship involved.
So he has made it an event to bring home a load of pallets from the company and then build a fire from these.
This year the shape was simple - less is more.










The night started with a violent rain so we were all a little worried.
The tables from the garden had to come inside and we would make the BBQ on the porch, but this has also a way of bringing people closer.
But then it cleared up and the kids even went swimming.









The fire was on and we were all there enjoying the beautiful evening.









And the witch…









She was hot on fire!









Boats and kayaks sailed in to enjoy it too.









Flames in the night as it became darker.









And we stood there until the fire was almost out.

Thank you Nicola and Jannik for a wonderful evening.

(Of course I could not help thinking of all the LJ pallet projects that could have been made, but it brought so much joy that it was well worth it).

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks like a wonderfully fun tradition Mads!


----------



## pbyrne (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey there Mads! It looks like a wonderful evening. Thanks for sharing.
God Bless you and yours.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

When I first saw the witch, I thought you'd taken a Virgin Atlantic stewardess as a hostage. )

You can't beat a good fire can you? So many thoughts and images in the flames and to see it reflected in the water is even better. Looks like a fun time.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Updated & Continued

wonderful

Your witches are very pretty LoL

jamie


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, crappy pallets can also be used for that =p in my village we also used thrashed pallets to light up the summer fire and roast lambs


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That was an interesting story, Mads. I have never heard of that tradition before but it sounds like it is a lot of fun. I know how you enjoyed it being with all of your loved ones. Thanks for this wonderful post and all of the great pictures.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Good times with good friends, there's nothing like it.

Take care


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Another block party. I am glad this wasn't labeled "Diamond Jubilee" because I don't think that is wanted the Queen had in mind.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfect occasion to have a mechoui (spit-roast lamb) absolutely delicious.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9choui


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing like a community fire to have a good time.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great story and great pictures. We celebrated the feat of John the Baptist Sunday in church, but they would not let us build a fire in there…not even a small one.

It looks like you really have fun there in Copenhagen!! some day I'll come to have a beer with you and sit on that wall!!.

One question, did you check the pallets for good wood first?


> ?


?


> ?


Have a great day, my friend!!!.........................Jim


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great party with good people and a good fire to celebrate the summer equinox. Thank you for sharing, and
I hope you have many more happy occasions with your friends.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like good times


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sound like everyone had a good time Mads, precious memories. We of course celebrate Sankt Hans here too with bonfires. this is the first year I have missed it in over 30 years since we were away on holiday. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing like a good fire : )


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, Mafe for reminding me of the wonderful time I had at Sangt Hans Aften back in nitten hundrede seks og tres (1966).

Fires were burning all along the coast of Sjaelland and people were dancing, singing and having good time.

I was lucky enough to be back in Scandinavia (Sweden and Denmark) exactly one year ago after many decades, and it brought back so many wonderful memories of my summers there. There is no place quite like the Nordic countries during the high summer. The light has this magical quality and it goes on and on.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Glad you are having nice time Mads.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yea! Now yer talkin. I'll grab my kooler full o brew, and some Jalapeno sausage & be over….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the burning of zozobra
'OLD MAN GLOOM'

sept in santa fe new mexico

Each year, in a frenzied show of flames, fireworks, dance and music Santa Fe torches the year's sorrows by cheering the flaming demise of Old Man Gloom. Zozobra is a 5-story tall growling, groaning symbol of darkness, transformed into heat, light and a pile of ashes by the evening events.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

of she goes to blocksbjerg with the rest of the witches …. wait i minut 
did they forgot the broom or did she missed the last call out to the fly
now a new witch have to be found for next witchcraft meeting on Blocksbjerg

thanks for the photos Mads 
Dennis

Blocksbjerg is a little mountain in the mittle of Harzen in Germany 
and every year in the shortest night they have there anual witch meeting


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi ho to all,
Thank you for your words, and share of experiences.
Dennis we will see her next year I am sure…
David that is so amazing - a little creepy I even think.
Bunkie, yes the light has a special quality here, but the winters are long and dark.
Jim, that is really not fair… Or perhaps it is quite fine… Please do not burn down the church. You are welcome here, for a beer and not for burning down churces…
Thomas that sounds delicious, hmmmmmm.
Andy and Jamie, that was one sexy witch…
The rest, smiles here guys.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------

